# i can't "shutdown now -h" ?!?!?!?

## zogle

recently upgraded to tuxonice 2.6.23-r6 .. and also gentoo-2.6.23-r8

now i can't shutdown and halt ... i can reboot or shutdown now -r ... odd ?

the only thing i have changed is  adding --directisa to my /etc/conf.d/clock ??? tried removing it with no effect

----------

## micmac

Did you use "make oldconfig" before compiling the new kernel? Is ACPI enabled in the configuration?

----------

## zogle

i used genkernel .. i believe that is what is done right before menuconfig begins ... and ACPI .. i believe so.. otherwise i wouldn't be able to boot up correct ??  perhaps not everything is enabled correctly ?? how can i check ?

----------

## richard.scott

I have the same sort of issue. My system (a Dell computer) segfaults when rebooting or powering off.

Booting from a LiveCD and then powering off or rebooting works fine!

Everything is ok until the halt command is executed and then it segfaults and hangs  :Sad: 

I'm trying an older kernel to see if that helps?

but perhaps an older genkernel is what I need to use??

----------

## djinnZ

```
/sbin/halt -f 
```

will power off the system (with no shutdown) and is the command called to shutdown the system.

You can first try to rebuild it (emerge -1 sysvinit) and check the kernel configuration in the correct processor and architecture type; try to enable or disable X86_GENERIC, enable X86_REBOOTFIXUP CONFIG_I8K and similar.

To check if the problem is in the acpi you can boot the kernel with the noacpi option, if the halt will work the problem is in the acpi.

----------

## richard.scott

Downgrading my kernel to 2.6.20-hardened-r10 from 2.6.23-hardened-r7 has resolved my issue.

yeah, I know, its not really solving it   :Embarassed: 

----------

## wyvern5

The command is shutdown -h now.

----------

## richard.scott

 *wyvern5 wrote:*   

> The command is shutdown -h now.

 

I was just typing "poweroff" , or "reboot" depending on what I wanted to do and leaving the init scripts to do their thing.

Either way both ended up getting to the last line before the init scripts powered down the hardware and it would segfault   :Shocked: 

The older kernel is fine and the newer kernel isn't.

I've been googling about and seen references to ACPI changing in kernels above 2.6.20... perhaps its something to do with that?

----------

## technomage

Hi!

I have posted about a similar problem with some background-information here.

It likely is a ACPI-related problem.

Regards,

Marcel

----------

## richard.scott

 *technomage wrote:*   

> Hi!
> 
> I have posted about a similar problem with some background-information here.
> 
> It likely is a ACPI-related problem.
> ...

 

Thanks for the link. Have you tried a vanilla 2.6.25 kernel?

I'm thinking of trying that incase its fixed in a newer kernel.

I'll just have to wait for the hardened-sources to catch up!   :Laughing: 

----------

## technomage

Hi!

I tried the newest vanilla kernel in portage (2.6.25_rc6 it think). Did'nt help though!

Anything new from your side?

By now i really think that this issue will not be solved anytime soon.

I think i will try some CD-bootable Linux-distribution just to confirm that this is not a quirk of (my) Gentoo-installation.

Regards,

Marcel

----------

## phsdv

Since I upgraded to kernel 2.6.23 I also have halt and reboot issues. With kernel 2.6.23 it looks like the halt/reboot stops just before the last step of shutting down, but after waiting, like 20 minutes, the local drives are mounted readonly and the halt or reboot does happen.

Zogle, is this also what you are seeing?

On one system (P4) it happens all the time. On my other system (amd64, c2q) it only happens once in a while.

I did run make oldconfig to build the 2.6.23 kernel. 

I like to solve this. Could there have been a change in the baselayout that could cause this? Maybe I should try with an older kernel to see if it is really the kernel change that caused this.

----------

## m_gustafsson

I see similar problems...

Did a new install on my laptop this weekend and are running on the kernel 2.6.24-r3.

There were no problems at first but after doing an emerge -auD world today I can't perform a shutdown.

For me the shutdown stops with the following text on my screen:

 *Quote:*   

> EIP: [<c0382cf4>] read-msi-msg +0xb2/0xb6/ SS:ESP 0068:f5ea9f64
> 
> --- [end trace 161d033ee00be59 ] ---

 

Here is my info...

```
$ emerge --info

Portage 2.1.4.4 (default-linux/x86/2007.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.24-gentoo-r3 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.24-gentoo-r3 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM) Duo CPU L2400 @ 1.66GHz

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 23 Mar 2008 05:47:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17-r1

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.4

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r9

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://gentoo.imj.fr/pub/gentoo/ http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.rhnet.is/pub/gentoo/ "

LANG="en_GB"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl acpi alsa avahi cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri fortran gdbm gnome gpm gtk hal hdaps ibmacpi iconv ipv6 isdnlog java midi mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pcre perl pppd python readline reflection session spl ssl tcpd tpctlir unicode x86 xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="i810 vesa"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

----------

## m_gustafsson

I rebuilt my kernel with the same .config and now it seems like shutdown is working again...

----------

